# iPod touch 4g won't turn on. Need Help D:



## Lucyyy_ (Dec 24, 2012)

It was working fine a few hours ago And then I turned it off because my home button wasn't working. At all. And when I turned it back on my lock screen was taking longer than usual to unlock. So I left it alone for about half an hour and when I went back to it, it was off. I tried to turn it back on and nothing happened. I tried to sync it to iTunes and nothing happened. I put it to charge and nothing happened. I swear there's a way I can fix this. But I don't know how seeing as most solutions include the home button and mine simply just doesn't work. Someone help me out please! I could really use it.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

hi
couple of questions
are you jailbroken?
have u tried jailbreaking before this happened?
what were u recentally doing before this happened on the ipod?

I would try to enter the ipod into DFU mode where you can restore the ipod from there
to do this 

1)download the latest version of redsnow from here Dev-Team Blog

2)launch redsnow and click extras button on your pc

3)choose the even more button

4)choose DFU IPSW button

5)click ok

6)select this ipsw firmware file for your device (if you dont have it type 
ipod firmware version.ipsw download

7)wait till redsnow has done its thing

8)then redsnow will tell you were the firmware is 

9)restore using that ipsw

there you go hope all works well

regards
Adam


----------

